# My husband doesn't want me to come home



## meowmers (Dec 10, 2009)

Two weeks ago my husband came to me and told me he needed a break. I tried to give him space. With everything going on and the fact that he was acting like i didn't exist (only conversing with me about our son and when he did it was cold) I couldn't take it anymore and decided to spend some time at my sister's house. I told my husband that at most it would be a two week visit. I left my husband my car as i cannot drive until January and rent money for the month. 

I am not doing well here. I am going through hell and pulling those around me down too. I am not comfortable here. I know part of the reason is that the house is not baby-proofed so i constantly have to tell my son "no" and try to redirect him. The last time my husband dropped off our son, I told him that while i am trying to give him time, I didn't know how long i could stay. 

Tomorrow he is planning on picking up our son for his two day visit. I told him that i wanted to come him via text. His response was that he didn't think it was a good idea. When i asked him why he said that he doesn't think he wants me to come back.

The worst part is that i just had a conversation with my sister last night about the fact that i don't think i will be able to afford a place on my own until September.

I am heartbroken right now. I am not wanted at home. 
I have been trying so hard to make this break easier for him and for my son but i am disappearing. I feel like i have lost everything in a blink of an eye. I have enough saved up for my son and i to live off of until i get my school refund check in September but not much else. I am (was?) a SAHM and a full time student. I don't know how i will make it on my own and still be able to finish school.

I want so desperately to fix things with my husband but i know there is not much i can do if he has already made up his mind. I know that i need to respect his decision...I just don't understand how two people can enter a relationship but only one has to end it.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I feel for you.... mine seems to have made up her mind and all I want to do is fix it right now also..


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Get back into the house any way you can. Do not let him kick you out or it could cause legal problems, I am sure someone else can expand upon this. If he wants space, he should be the one to leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meowmers (Dec 10, 2009)

My sister has said the same thing about not leaving. I will have to call a lawyer tomorrow and see what needs to be done to protect myself. 

I hate to say this but this isn't the first time my husband has decided that things were over. The truth is that we have always just thrown a band aid over it and pretended that it was ok.

I am so scared for my son and the family i have created. I know that people go through this every day i just feel like a failure ... that *I* could keep it together. I know this is not the right train of thought, i guess i am just venting. 

My husband and i have had our share of problems but the truth comes down to the fact that my husband wants me gone no matter how much it negatively affects me or my son, but he says he wants to have our son for 3.5 days a week...I think he has been setting up for a divorce for awhile. 

I am a mix of hurt and anger right now. 

He has decided to allow me to come back with him when he picks up our son tomorrow (right now i am 1.5 hours away from our "home"). Please wish me luck.

One day everything was ok, and the next he is just done. I know that there were signs and i keep kicking myself for missing them and being so involved with everything i was missing that I didn't notice or i minimized it.


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Take everything he days with a grain of salt...he is likely not above lying to you to get his way now. Do not read into any positive interactions. Please do follow up with an attorney. And finally, read as much as you can here...you will see that you are going through absolutely normal feelings. The scripts and the behaviors are all the same.... I am sorry you are here, but glad you found us. Best support group around. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

